# Objecting to a traffic ticket



## tchat (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Need some help with this. Thursday before last, I was stopped by the Dubai police on Rebat Road (Coca Cola R/A). When I asked the policeman what I had done, he said I was speeding on Emirates Road. I said that I was keeping to the speeding limit as no cameras had flashed.

Anyway, he wrote out a ticket (written completely in Arabic) and asked me to sign. He also mentioned that he was "saving me" meaning that he could have given me a much larger fine but through the goodness of his heart, he was giving me a lesser ticket.

I had the ticket translated by a colleague. It turns out that instead of "saving me" he was actually sinking me. The fine is 2000Dhs, 12 black points and 30 day confiscation.

Anyway, I would like to object to the ticket because really, I have nothing to lose and the ticket is so unfair. Gulf News carried an article a couple of days ago about someone who received the same fine. In this case, the man ran over a UAE national girl's head and put her in the hospital in critical condition!

Has anyone gone through an objection process? If so, what is it and what are the chances of success? I'm looking for at least a waiver of the impound order and maybe a reduction in the fees.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

tchat


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

they love us americans dont they? 
bro i hope you get this worked out as that is crazy.
contact the mod on here name elphaba as she will beable to help you I am sure


----------



## dubainess (Mar 19, 2009)

sorry about the situation!... what a ticket... just out of curiosity, what do the black points mean?


----------



## tchat (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks, big dave! I'll contact her and see if she can give me any advice on this tciket. It's completely crazy.

Dubainess - the black points are "demerits" on your license. 24 black points and you lose your license for a few months.

Apparently, the dubai police have stepped up their fining campaign since the start of the financial crisis.

Oh well.


----------



## dubainess (Mar 19, 2009)

wow... really hoping that bigdave's recommended person will be able to sort this out for you. 

i've only been here for a month now and have quickly realized that i'm walking on egg shells everywhere~


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

If you can find someone who has influence at the Dubai Police, you may well negotiate a reduction in the impoundment. A collegue of mine had a 14 day impoundment reduced to 3 days...but was charged 100dhs per day for the impoundment.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

tchat said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Need some help with this. Thursday before last, I was stopped by the Dubai police on Rebat Road (Coca Cola R/A). When I asked the policeman what I had done, he said I was speeding on Emirates Road. I said that I was keeping to the speeding limit as no cameras had flashed.
> 
> ...


You can opt anyone of the following:

For Appeal : RTA call center number 8009090

For Complain : Go ecomplain.dubai.ae and register your complain.

For changing confiscation into fine: When go for pay fine tell the operator you want to pay charges instead of confiscation of car . She / He will tell you the amount.


What I assume that you got caught due to complain registered against your car through telephone by passerby.

If you feel that you didnt do anything then its useful to complain otherwise just go fine.


Secondly use your company PRO for reduction in confiscation days , paying of fines etc.


----------

